# Tips on frying Okra



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

When I try to fry okra the coating comes off. I use corn meal and a little flour. Any tips?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Your pan may not be hot enough...I only use flour, salt, pepper, and a little corn meal...toss my okra in it and then into a hot sizzling frying pan with some bacon drippings. Watch it close and turn it often, you want to get it done but not burned. Sometimes, if it is a little tough or old, I will wait till it is almost done, dip my hand in some water and give it a little splash, put a lid on it, and then turn it again.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree. You have to have that pan good and hot for the coating to stay on. Mom used to take a pinch of flour and drop it into the pan to see if it sank or fried. When it bubbled and fried, the pan was hot enough.
I use that test even to this day.
And do not over load the pan.


----------



## Nana B (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you dipping your okra into anything before the cornmeal/flour? I make an egg wash with egg and a bit of milk to put the cut up okra in 1st then into the cornmeal. I always redip the okra in the cornmeal a 2nd time for a thicker breading. Fry in hot oil. Mine is at 350 degrees. Yummy, just melts in your mouth..........


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the problem is not getting the oil hot enough. I will try the egg wash though.
Thanks Nana and Just.
Nancy


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I put just a _little_ bit of milk in the bowl w/ my cut up okra...just enough so that all the pieces are coated when tossed, then into self-rising cornmeal , tossing to coat well, then into hot oil (I deep-fry mine). And yes, hot oil is the key to the whole process.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't use any cornmeal in mine (GAK!), just flour, salt, and pepper.


----------



## gran (Jan 24, 2009)

I fry mine in a large(14") skillet in the oven in olive oil. I preheat the oven & pan to 400Â° while I cut up my okra. Depending upon how much okra I have I usually add about 1/2 cup buttermilk, toss okra, then add cornmeal & flour & toss again. Fry until brown.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Need it hot, and don't stir it to death!


----------

